# Interview to lead a commercial grow



## Shucks (May 11, 2021)

Hi, I am interviewing for a lead grower position at a dispensary in Arizona. I am told it is a small a small on-site grow facility at the dispensary. Any advice on how a home grow piker like myself can make an impression it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 11, 2021)

I'd say know how to grow would help

If you do, rest should be easy

And spelling helps too


----------



## Shucks (May 11, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> I'd say know how to grow would help
> 
> If you do, rest should be easy
> 
> And spelling helps too


I do know how to grow, what did I misspell? One never see's their mistakes right away...lol


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 11, 2021)

No offense

Based on previous posts and deleted threads, you may wanna aply for grow helper,work your way up


----------



## Shucks (May 11, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> No offense
> 
> Based on previous posts and deleted threads, you may wanna aply for grow helper,work your way up


No offense taken. I appreciate your perception of my previous posts but deleted threads??? I'm not aware of that. Please explain.


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 11, 2021)

Guess it wasnt deleted

My mistake


----------



## Shucks (May 11, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> Guess it wasnt deleted
> 
> My mistake


No worries Bob, you are obviously very well versed in the craft and I was just looking for a little advice. I have been growing for 10 years and started by sourcing genetics at Harborside. I do have some skills and have worked as an Engineer for over 20 years. I know everyone thinks they "know it all" but that is definitely not me. Just looking for some positive input. I'm still looking for my misspellings , it's driving me crazy but no big deal. I'm sure I did on some posts. Thank you for your time on this matter.


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 11, 2021)

I live in AZ why i responded

What's a Piker, maybe it's not misspelled


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> I live in AZ why i responded
> 
> What's a Piker, maybe it's not misspelled


a dilettante/lightweight


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 11, 2021)

I googled it too...

Interesting


----------



## Shucks (May 11, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> I live in AZ why i responded
> 
> What's a Piker, maybe it's not misspelled


Cool to hear you're a Zoni! A piker is British slang, my mum is from Edinburgh Scotland. It means among other things, one who does things in a small way. As a home grower I felt is was appropriate.


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 11, 2021)

Guess it was lost crossing the big pond


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> I googled it too...
> 
> Interesting


I think I got it wrong.

“A small-timer; one who does not keep commitments”


----------



## Shucks (May 11, 2021)

Small timer, commitments I keep.


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

Shucks said:


> Small timer, commitments I keep.


Sorry about the noise. Best luck.


----------



## Shucks (May 11, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Sorry about the noise. Best luck.


Thanks for the support. No one ever asked but back in the day I was on cannabis world gleaning information from the likes of rezdog and maliboo. My bay area connections got me to a good start and I feel my fundamentals are sound. Scaling up from a home to commercial grow discussion is what I want to prepare myself for.


----------



## Romulanman (May 11, 2021)

@BobThe420Builder do you grow pot or have you ever? Idk but I keep seeing these posts about you don't actually grow pot. Is there any truth to that? Never know these days what you read. Might as well ask.


----------



## Shucks (May 11, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> @BobThe420Builder do you grow pot or have you ever? Idk but I keep seeing these posts about you don't actually grow pot. Is there any truth to that? Never know these days what you read. Might as well ask.


Are you me or Bob?


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

Shucks said:


> Thanks for the support. No one ever asked but back in the day I was on cannabis world gleaning information from the likes of rezdog and maliboo. My bay area connections got me to a good start and I feel my fundamentals are sound. Scaling up from a home to commercial grow discussion is what I want to prepare myself for.


Bay Area represent!
I was there til ‘01.

Practically, I’m a spectator. My fav hydro grow mode is drain to waste in coco/perlite.

Great at the home size, but I do not know how well it scales.

Im currently in eastern Kern, and the commercial grow fortresses are popping up like, well, weeds.


----------



## Shucks (May 11, 2021)

sorry too quick on the send, was that directed to me or Bob?


----------



## cannabineer (May 11, 2021)

Shucks said:


> Are you me or Bob?


----------



## Shucks (May 11, 2021)

Well yes, I do grow.....


----------



## Romulanman (May 11, 2021)

Shucks said:


> Are you me or Bob?


That was for Bob. I put the @ for him.


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 11, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> @BobThe420Builder do you grow pot or have you ever? Idk but I keep seeing these posts about you don't actually grow pot. Is there any truth to that? Never know these days what you read. Might as well ask.


AZ just became legal

And they don't erase meta data on pics so I never post my grows here, safety 1st

But yes I do grow


----------



## Romulanman (May 11, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> AZ just became legal
> 
> And they don't erase meta data on pics so I never post my grows here, safety 1st
> 
> But yes I do grow


Idk about the the meta data fuss here, I gave up trying to find out. What I did get during that was a site to check your pics to see if any metadata remains. I thot it might be out of my realm but it was easier than I thot. http://metapicz.com/#landing
I use that for each pic I post just to make sure. That's how I started posting my pics now. I didn't want to at first. Give it a try.
I email them to myself and the phone asks if I want to remove data. eazy peazy.


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 11, 2021)

No biggy now it's legal here, but would be nice for non legal states 

You can checkmeta data on pics, they don't strip them here
A few OTHER sites use this same software and it's easy to strip it, they all do

They are working in the software now so maybe that's on the list if ToDos


----------



## Shucks (May 11, 2021)

Well if anyone can recommend what talking points I could/should use to argue that scaling up from home growing to commercial growing in an interview, I would sure appreciate it.


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 11, 2021)

When was yer last job interview?


And what I can tell you about dispensary in AZ is

If yer not young
Hot
Work cheap

Yer SOL


Good luck


----------



## Shucks (May 11, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> When was yer last job interview?
> 
> 
> And what I can tell you about dispensary in AZ is
> ...


WORD !


----------



## Shucks (May 11, 2021)

But I gotta try. Keep on keeping on as they say.


----------



## Shucks (May 11, 2021)

I do have the VP of a local brand who recommended me for this position... They sell to 100's of dispensaries in Arizona. So its not without an in as they say.


----------



## xtsho (May 12, 2021)

Do they drug test? If so you might want to stay away from the pipe.


----------



## thumper60 (May 12, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> AZ just became legal
> 
> And they don't erase meta data on pics so I never post my grows here, safety 1st
> 
> But yes I do grow


If taken by cell phone just turn off location tracker on phone no more meta data on pics.


----------



## BobThe420Builder (May 12, 2021)

Irrelevant now


----------



## OSBuds (May 12, 2021)

Here’s how to hire a master grower – and how to keep that person


https://mjbizdaily.com/heres-how-to-hire-a-master-grower-and-how-to-keep-that-person/



Page 10 How to Hire and Pay a Lead Grower


https://mjbizdaily.com/digital-issues/april-2021/


----------



## Shucks (May 12, 2021)

OSBuds said:


> Here’s how to hire a master grower – and how to keep that person
> 
> 
> https://mjbizdaily.com/heres-how-to-hire-a-master-grower-and-how-to-keep-that-person/
> ...


Thank you very much ! That was just the kind of thing I was looking for. After the previous posts I figured this wasn't the right place to ask for such advice. But as usual I was mistaken, +Rep to you Sir!


----------



## Medskunk (May 12, 2021)

Dude.. you can do it! Some pest management never hurt anyone, except pests. All the best


----------



## OSBuds (May 12, 2021)

Cultivation Resource






Resources to Best Practices for CEA Operations


We offer guidance for cultivators and their project teams to achieve profitable operations.




resourceinnovation.org


----------



## Shucks (May 12, 2021)

Medskunk said:


> Dude.. you can do it! Some pest management never hurt anyone, except pests. All the best


Thank you ! I needed some positive vibes. I really want to work in the cannabis space. +Rep....


----------



## Shucks (May 12, 2021)

OSBuds said:


> Cultivation Resource
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a great resource. I will need to dig in to that. Again, thank you very much!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (May 12, 2021)

Best of luck. I hope you can get the position. 
The best job is the one you love doing! Go get 'em


----------



## Shucks (May 12, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> Best of luck. I hope you can get the position.
> The best job is the one you love doing! Go get 'em


Thank you, as with any job prospect it can cause anxiety, especially if you want to do this as much as I do.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (May 12, 2021)

BobThe420Builder said:


> AZ just became legal
> 
> And they don't erase meta data on pics so I never post my grows here, safety 1st
> 
> But yes I do grow


----------



## ComfortCreator (May 13, 2021)

I got to know many folks who work at the dispensaries and several also work on associated farms. 

They mostly start working at the dispensary, and where possible get hired on to help a lead grower. Translated: they got legal jobs in the industry and then proved themselves.

I have not applied for these positions so I have no direct experience. 

To get into the industry...you must get into the industry. Put yourself in the grow company's shoes...who would you hire?

No matter what you said, or showed in pictures, even if you brought in a plant, I would not trust or believe what you say. You have to prove yourself. 

Now, if you get on the growing site, I am sure you can quickly separate yourself from the trimmers and show your knowledge and interest.

There is nothing wrong with applying for a job above what you really should start as...often that can lead to another position.

If I were doing this, I would go to the interview and explain that you are fairly certain you could do the whole op, but you understand the industry and would expect them to hire you as an assistant to a lead grower and potentially have you move up over time. That understanding of the risk you bring i.e. no legal industry experience must be overcome. If you offer to be the leads gopher for a while, it would provide the experience you need to then apply for a lead there or elsewhere. My 2c.


----------



## Shucks (May 13, 2021)

ComfortCreator said:


> I got to know many folks who work at the dispensaries and several also work on associated farms.
> 
> They mostly start working at the dispensary, and where possible get hired on to help a lead grower. Translated: they got legal jobs in the industry and then proved themselves.
> 
> ...


Thanks you're input is greatly appreciated. I tend to agree. However my connection in the industry got me this interview and said it is a "small" grow in the back of a dispensary. I couldn't get any numbers so I'm not sure what that means yet. I guess I just have to go in with open eyes and a realalistic attitude and see what comes from it. I make good money right now so it probably won't be something I'm going to do anyways. But who know...


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (May 13, 2021)

Shucks said:


> Thanks you're input is greatly appreciated. I tend to agree. However my connection in the industry got me this interview and said it is a "small" grow in the back of a dispensary. I couldn't get any numbers so I'm not sure what that means yet. I guess I just have to go in with open eyes and a realalistic attitude and see what comes from it. I make good money right now so it probably won't be something I'm going to do anyways. But who know...


Sounds a little off. Maybe something slightly illegal. I have limited knowledge of dispensaries but I don't know of any that grow on site.


----------



## Shucks (May 13, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Sounds a little off. Maybe something slightly illegal. I have limited knowledge of dispensaries but I don't know of any that grow on site.


In Arizona the law is that a licensed dispensary can grow in 2 locations. 1 being on the site of the dispensary and 2 a location of their choosing where it is zoned appropriately. Most of local dispensaries here don't use the on-site location and either sub out their off site rights for a fee (typically a large fee) or go up north where its cooler than Phoenix to grow in greenhouses.


----------



## twentyeight.threefive (May 14, 2021)

Shucks said:


> In Arizona the law is that a licensed dispensary can grow in 2 locations. 1 being on the site of the dispensary and 2 a location of their choosing where it is zoned appropriately. Most of local dispensaries here don't use the on-site location and either sub out their off site rights for a fee (typically a large fee) or go up north where its cooler than Phoenix to grow in greenhouses.


Oh weird. Here you need seperate licences to operate a dispensary and to grow.


----------



## Shucks (May 14, 2021)

twentyeight.threefive said:


> Oh weird. Here you need seperate licences to operate a dispensary and to grow.


Here they have many displicenses issued but just a very limited number of grower licenses. Either one is really only for millionaires. It has crazy nonrefundable application fees and net worth minimums. If you own a dispensary here you can do millions a month in sales. Not for the average joe.


----------



## jondamon (May 15, 2021)

Here’s my list of what I feel you should know as a lead grower.

first and foremost.
You should be able to show good growing skills. Pictures etc.

you should also know about how to setup a grow environment which should include.

standard exhausted environments.

Texas style sealed environments utilising Co2

air cooled lighting versus non air cooled.

room calculations for fans and lights etc.

nutrient knowledge, not brands but synthetic and organic as you don’t know which way they want to roll.

knowledge on hydro/soil/soiless ETC.

investment versus profit management. Costs to setup and run versus amount grown and cost of grows etc.

IPM - intergrated pest management practices both OMRI and the harder chemical along with which predatory insects for which pests etc.

Which meters and monitors to use. Auto mixing for nutrients etc if the grow is big enough to warrant it.


----------



## Shucks (May 15, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Here’s my list of what I feel you should know as a lead grower.
> 
> first and foremost.
> You should be able to show good growing skills. Pictures etc.
> ...


That is all very good stuff, thank you for your input! I think I have those boxes checked...


----------



## jondamon (May 15, 2021)

Shucks said:


> That is all very good stuff, thank you for your input! I think I have those boxes checked...


No worries.

that was just what I would personally look for in this situation.

I live in the U.K. so can only hope we have some form of legalisation etc at some point lol.


----------



## budman111 (May 15, 2021)

jondamon said:


> I live in the U.K. so can only hope we have some form of legalisation etc at some point lol.


Haha not in the foreseeable mate, only hope I have is if SNP gets us independence.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (May 15, 2021)

Yes I was the growmaster at a commercial grow in southern Illinois for about 9 months made some good money , but we parted ways I’m moving on towards opening a craft grow later in the year. I graduated from SIU with a plant science degree in the mid 90’s. Did the Colorado thing for several years now that was and operation. Good Luck with the job!


----------



## Shucks (May 15, 2021)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Yes I was the growmaster at a commercial grow in southern Illinois for about 9 months made some good money , but we parted ways I’m moving on towards opening a craft grow later in the year. I graduated from SIU with a plant science degree in the mid 90’s. Did the Colorado thing for several years now that was and operation. Good Luck with the job!


Thank you, I wish I had that degree. Just electronics and business for me.


----------



## Shucks (May 15, 2021)

jondamon said:


> No worries.
> 
> that was just what I would personally look for in this situation.
> 
> I live in the U.K. so can only hope we have some form of legalisation etc at some point lol.


My mum is from Edinburgh so I have spent a lot of time there. Once scored a great sack at an antique store on the Grass Market!


----------



## Shucks (May 19, 2021)

Thank you to all who gave me advice on this interview. It went well and I actually spent nearly 4 hours with the owner of this dispensary. Best part might have been getting a free 1/8 of Triangle Kush at the end of the interview.


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (May 19, 2021)

Good to hear! Best of Luck


----------



## jondamon (May 19, 2021)

Shucks said:


> Thank you to all who gave me advice on this interview. It went well and I actually spent nearly 4 hours with the owner of this dispensary. Best part might have been getting a free 1/8 of Triangle Kush at the end of the interview.


Hope you receive some good news.


----------



## Shucks (May 19, 2021)

jondamon said:


> Hope you receive some good news.


Thank you. The owner just emailed me that their HR department would be calling me to set up an interview. I think it's a good sign.


----------



## Shucks (May 19, 2021)

thisbuds4u101 said:


> Good to hear! Best of Luck


Thanks! Got another interview with them. First one was yesterday.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 19, 2021)

Shucks said:


> Thank you. The owner just emailed me that their HR department would be calling me to set up an interview. I think it's a good sign.


Best part 
No drug test LOL


----------



## Shucks (May 19, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> Best part
> No drug test LOL


Funny you say that. Actually they do drug test, just not for thc. So I really don't care.


----------



## rootedrichie (May 21, 2021)

So did you get the job


----------



## Shucks (May 21, 2021)

rootedrichie said:


> So did you get the job


I meet with their HR department on Monday. I am hopeful.


----------



## Learning1234 (May 21, 2021)

Best of luck! Hope you get the job. Nice to see people who stay positive and don’t carry themselves with a know-it-all attitude to cannabis growing and the industry get the things their going for. Cheers!


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 21, 2021)

Congrats… make sure you wear clean undees like good ol mum used to say


----------



## Shucks (May 21, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Best of luck! Hope you get the job. Nice to see people who stay positive and don’t carry themselves with a know-it-all attitude to cannabis growing and the industry get the things their going for. Cheers!


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Shucks (May 26, 2021)

I GOT THE JOB ! Thanks for all the support guy's !


----------



## YardG (May 26, 2021)

Way to go dude! That's awesome. Live the dream!


----------



## Shucks (May 26, 2021)

YardG said:


> Way to go dude! That's awesome. Live the dream!


Thank you very much!


----------



## raggyb (May 26, 2021)

cannabineer said:


> Sorry about the noise. Best luck.


someone who travels small distances down the pikeway..


----------



## raggyb (May 26, 2021)

Shucks said:


> I GOT THE JOB ! Thanks for all the support guy's !


Woohoo!


----------



## stevo89 (May 26, 2021)

Congrats bro! You now have a job some of us can only dream about. Go get em' brother!


----------



## Shucks (May 26, 2021)

stevo89 said:


> Congrats bro! You now have a job some of us can only dream about. Go get em' brother!


Thanks much.


----------



## Shucks (May 26, 2021)

rootedrichie said:


> So did you get the job


Yes I did, good money too.


----------



## Shucks (May 26, 2021)

My RIU brother's rock, thank you all !
Peace.....


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 26, 2021)

Shucks said:


> My RIU brother's rock, thank you all !
> Peace.....


You got the dream job, best of luck! Lucky s o a b! Big time now. Please let know how it is after a few weeks. Thanks!


----------



## slacker140 (May 26, 2021)

Nice, congrats from a fellow arizonan. Did you find out how large your grow will be? Grow style? Soil? Hydro? Organic?


----------



## Shucks (May 26, 2021)

Southernontariogrower said:


> You got the dream job, best of luck! Lucky s o a b! Big time now. Please let know how it is after a few weeks. Thanks!


Exactly, now I'm a bit nervous. But my my skills are solid and I am from an engineering background so it is doable !


----------



## Southernontariogrower (May 26, 2021)

Shucks said:


> Exactly, now I'm a bit nervous. But my my skills are solid and I am from an engineering background so it is doable !


Congrats man! Just alot of 4x4s put together. Enjoying your work isnt work. So enjoy!


----------



## Shucks (May 27, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> Nice, congrats from a fellow arizonan. Did you find out how large your grow will be? Grow style? Soil? Hydro? Organic?


Literally NO, I am cool with whatever vision they have but


Southernontariogrower said:


> Congrats man! Just alot of 4x4s put together. Enjoying your work isnt work. So enjoy!


 Word


----------



## Shucks (May 27, 2021)

slacker140 said:


> Nice, congrats from a fellow arizonan. Did you find out how large your grow will be? Grow style? Soil? Hydro? Organic?


Literally NO, I am cool with whatever vision they have but


Southernontariogrower said:


> Congrats man! Just alot of 4x4s put together. Enjoying your work isnt work. So enjoy!


Kinda thought that, funny you said it...thx...


----------



## rootedrichie (May 27, 2021)

That’s wild a commercial head position, and no clue as to what substrate being used?


----------



## Shucks (May 27, 2021)

rootedrichie said:


> That’s wild a commercial head position, and no clue as to what substrate being used?


Agreed, our discussions included soil, ebb and flow and DWC. The first step there is to equip the room. Currently it is just an empty office like space. It needs power, water and environmental equipment installed. Gonna suggest we start in soil but hey, whatever they want!


----------



## Learning1234 (May 27, 2021)

Shucks said:


> I GOT THE JOB ! Thanks for all the support guy's !


Congratulations! That’s awesome. Best of luck with it!


----------



## Bears_win (Jun 5, 2021)

Prepare .

1. print out your SOPs and have sections For:
H/R
Administration 
Nursery 
IPM 
Veg/bloom 
Veg/bloom 
Harvest 
Hang/cure/process 

2. Have a game plan for the interviewers questions 
Ask yourself why are they hiring you ?
Is the grow failing?
What needs to be shored up?
And where are strengths and weaknesses in the facility?
Why are they looking for new employees ? Expansion or is the ship sinking?

Anticipate softball questions and have consistent answers.
Good luck


----------



## Bears_win (Jun 5, 2021)

^^Oh sweet I should have read the above post congratulation Broski!!


----------



## Shucks (Jun 5, 2021)

Bears_win said:


> Prepare .
> 
> 1. print out your SOPs and have sections For:
> H/R
> ...


If my dispensary agent card arrives I start Tuesday.


----------



## Shucks (Jun 5, 2021)

Bears_win said:


> ^^Oh sweet I should have read the above post congratulation Broski!!


Thank you!


----------



## Shucks (Jun 15, 2021)

Hi everyone and thanks for all the positive vibes! I'm now working as a commercial grower and my task is to work on the build out of the facility. Its bigger than than expected and there is a sister dispensary doing the same thing in the company. The growers at the sister company want to go with Rockwool with either drip or ebb and flow. I have always used expanded clay instead of Rockwood, just a preference but my question to the community is... if you were facing a 1st time (both for me and the new grow environment) large scale grow in a newly built facility what medium would you use? I would like to split it up between tables, dwc and soil. The reason is to dial in the genetics and see what the numbers are with each medium.


----------



## thenasty1 (Jun 16, 2021)

Shucks said:


> if you were facing a 1st time (both for me and the new grow environment) large scale grow in a newly built facility what medium would you use?


tables with either leca (if youre running vegged out plants) or no medium at all (if youre running no veg sog). i would be focusing on minimizing labor input, material costs, and potential points of failure. personally, i would save the whole running multiple systems thing until you have completed a few runs, and ideally i would set up a small room for r&d stuff like that. keep the main production rooms simple and uniform.


----------



## Shucks (Jun 16, 2021)

thenasty1 said:


> tables with either leca (if youre running vegged out plants) or no medium at all (if youre running no veg sog). i would be focusing on minimizing labor input, material costs, and potential points of failure. personally, i would save the whole running multiple systems thing until you have completed a few runs, and ideally i would set up a small room for r&d stuff like that. keep the main production rooms simple and uniform.


When you say no medium at all, what would that mean?


----------



## thenasty1 (Jun 16, 2021)

Shucks said:


> When you say no medium at all, what would that mean?


no clay, rockwool, or anything like that. bare rooted plants into a covered flood table with a neoprene collar holding them in place relying on trellis for support as they grow


----------



## Bears_win (Jun 16, 2021)

I’m just a dummy but I would put them in 3 gallon fabric pots with Coco/perlite or a peat based ( promix, Berger and sunshine 4 are popular ) 


Build your own tables and irrigation
and drain to waste ( but process it 1st before you put it in the sewer)

feed with a simple 3 part and cal mag plus a couple selected additives .. keep IPM basic and make it so a dummy can run it .


you can reuse the pots for 3 runs , and all coco can be recycled ( outdoor grows, landscaping or ?) 

Keep it simple . Don’t experiment just produce .. have an offsite location
to
”experiment” on.


----------



## Shucks (Jun 16, 2021)

Gotcha! Thx! 


thenasty1 said:


> no clay, rockwool, or anything like that. bare rooted plants into a covered flood table with a neoprene collar holding them in place relying on trellis for support as they grow





Bears_win said:


> I’m just a dummy but I would put them in 3 gallon fabric pots with Coco/perlite or a peat based ( promix, Berger and sunshine 4 are popular )
> 
> 
> Build your own tables and irrigation
> ...


I agree, however it seems this is gonna be 7000sf professionally designed and built out by contractors. So like you say keep it simple...I just got to get the owners to decide what simple means to them. Its gonna be fun as hell tho...


----------



## quiescent (Jun 17, 2021)

Shucks said:


> Gotcha! Thx!
> 
> 
> I agree, however it seems this is gonna be 7000sf professionally designed and built out by contractors. So like you say keep it simple...I just got to get the owners to decide what simple means to them. Its gonna be fun as hell tho...



Rockwool blocks on top of rockwool slabs is the only way to go. You're not going to be vegging plants more than a couple of weeks. They are not going to be able to pay people to transplant cuts into coco, potentially twice, or dispose of it and thoroughly sterilize the containers at the end of the cycle. On top of the financials anything but rockwool gives you more of a potential pest headache. 

Definitely the most important details for you to get right follows... 

Make sure you're building a space that provides an area that's positively pressured for your crew to shower, change/store belongings and wash their clothing. They should be told to wear clean clothes that haven't seen their home grow in and expect them to be washed during the shift for them to wear the next day or to wear out after a shower if they so choose. They will only be able to wear clothing that has been washed on site/shoes that stay in the building, after they shower, with a disposable suit or washable coveralls. Look into an air shower.

If any of the above gets any flak based on budget or necessity, walk away, these people will fail just fine without you.

Design your space so it's impossible for someone to go into the wrong room based on a day's work flow. You should have a veg crew and flower crew to limit cross contamination and put your aces in their places. 

Have several smaller rooms/tents for R&D. Keep them in your veg space, if possible, to prevent possible pollen contamination. 

Your flower crew is mostly going to be low skill, low knowledge people being led by yourself or someone whom is working in lockstep with you. Don't be afraid to hire the guy that will replace you, you're going to need someone who is a maverick on your side to keep YOUR job.

The veg crew is going to need to be very strong, people that have an eye for detail and actual abilities with extensive knowledge on strains and horticulture. If you were going to do coco anywhere, your mothers are the only place I'd use it. This is probably going to be an older person that requires a higher rate of pay and might take some finesse to get on board with your SOPs. Again, don't be afraid to hire top notch folks. This person or people might be able to help you tighten things up, take feedback and carefully consider whether they have a path to improvement. 

Look into a water ionizer for ipm in flower. Alternating between high/low ph water should kill any pathogens and not allow a pest population to get established. 

This is a game of seconds, you're going to want to make things as streamlined as possible from the get go. Sounds like the other location's crew might be able to help you out with this.

If you have any questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## ComfortCreator (Jun 17, 2021)

Wow there is a lot to get strategized and in place to make it work right. Best of luck it is going to be an adventure. Maybe you can update us as you develop the plan.


----------



## Shucks (Jun 17, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Rockwool blocks on top of rockwool slabs is the only way to go. You're not going to be vegging plants more than a couple of weeks. They are not going to be able to pay people to transplant cuts into coco, potentially twice, or dispose of it and thoroughly sterilize the containers at the end of the cycle. On top of the financials anything but rockwool gives you more of a potential pest headache.
> 
> Definitely the most important details for you to get right follows...
> 
> ...


Very good information, thank you!


----------



## sunasun (Jun 25, 2021)

Shucks said:


> Very good information, thank you!


So, no new episode this week? Been a good read.


----------



## Shucks (Jun 25, 2021)

sunasun said:


> So, no new episode this week? Been a good read.


Well I started and now I'm just trying to get a feel for the corporate cannabis environment. I must say it has been challenging. First I am training on dispensary duties so if say a manager calls in I can help open or close the shop and of course I am learning to greet and sign in patients and recreational customers. I really want to focus on the build of the grow room and the procurement of equipment. However like any corporation there are hurdles to overcome and I am just trying to be patient and listen. Sometimes it feels like I don't have enough time in to get the influence I how to attain over time. But overall it has been interesting and fun.


----------



## ComfortCreator (Jun 25, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Rockwool blocks on top of rockwool slabs is the only way to go. You're not going to be vegging plants more than a couple of weeks. They are not going to be able to pay people to transplant cuts into coco, potentially twice, or dispose of it and thoroughly sterilize the containers at the end of the cycle. On top of the financials anything but rockwool gives you more of a potential pest headache.
> 
> Definitely the most important details for you to get right follows...
> 
> ...


Should hire this guy!


----------



## sunasun (Jun 25, 2021)

Shucks said:


> Well I started and now I'm just trying to get a feel for the corporate cannabis environment. I must say it has been challenging. First I am training on dispensary duties so if say a manager calls in I can help open or close the shop and of course I am learning to greet and sign in patients and recreational customers. I really want to focus on the build of the grow room and the procurement of equipment. However like any corporation there are hurdles to overcome and I am just trying to be patient and listen. Sometimes it feels like I don't have enough time in to get the influence I how to attain over time. But overall it has been interesting and fun.


Awesome, can't like posts yet, probably a good thing, I would've flooded this thread with likes. Lol 
Oh yeah, liked


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 25, 2021)

They hired you as a master grower and they put you as an intake person? That's weird. Here in Cali. We have retail stores. Farms are separate. Like stiiizy or raw garden kings garden glass house farms green dragon farms almora farms Humboldt's finest pacific stone caliva ect ect. Some have a store front like stiiizy but I work in irrigation and prop for big flower farms and it's crazy that Arizona has it set up like that. Almost like a dealer selling weed out the house grown in the garage lol. So many hands in the pot in Cali before in hits the consumer


----------



## ComfortCreator (Jun 25, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> They hired you as a master grower and they put you as an intake person? That's weird. Here in Cali. We have retail stores. Farms are separate. Like stiiizy or raw garden kings garden glass house farms green dragon farms almora farms Humboldt's finest pacific stone caliva ect ect. Some have a store front like stiiizy but I work in irrigation and prop for big flower farms and it's crazy that Arizona has it set up like that. Almost like a dealer selling weed out the house grown in the garage lol. So many hands in the pot in Cali before in hits the consumer


What are the trendy strains these days at the farms in Cali?


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 25, 2021)

Right now the hot grabs are from stiitzy, caliva, almora, green dragon, and kings garden. Most of there strains reaching 30% and off the chart terpene profiles. Strain specific. Some of my favs 
Mimosa 
Blue burst 
Motormouth 
Gsc 
GG4 
Biscotti 
El Chapo 
King Tut 

But to each his own. I tend to lean towards the farm then the strain. If had kush mints from almora that was good. But I had kush mints from green dragon and that was amazing


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 25, 2021)

But there's also like 4-5hundred of these white wrapped farms all over the place here in east Lancaster EVERYWHERE. Apparently illegal. But Im yet to see the quality of flower product from any


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 25, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> But there's also like 4-5hundred of these white wrapped farms all over the place here in east Lancaster EVERYWHERE. Apparently illegal. But Im yet to see the quality of flower product from any


Come an hour north. Brand new grow ops as far as the eye can see. The concrete contractors are riding high.


----------



## curious2garden (Jun 25, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> But there's also like 4-5hundred of these white wrapped farms all over the place here in east Lancaster EVERYWHERE. Apparently illegal. But Im yet to see the quality of flower product from any


Small world, I'm in Lancaster too!


----------



## Shucks (Jun 25, 2021)

sunasun said:


> Awesome, can't like posts yet, probably a good thing, I would've flooded this thread with likes. Lol
> Oh yeah, liked


Thx


----------



## Shucks (Jun 25, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> They hired you as a master grower and they put you as an intake person? That's weird. Here in Cali. We have retail stores. Farms are separate. Like stiiizy or raw garden kings garden glass house farms green dragon farms almora farms Humboldt's finest pacific stone caliva ect ect. Some have a store front like stiiizy but I work in irrigation and prop for big flower farms and it's crazy that Arizona has it set up like that. Almost like a dealer selling weed out the house grown in the garage lol. So many hands in the pot in Cali before in hits the consumer


WORD! But actually lead cultivator. I'm NO master grower. However, yes I am the only man on the grow team and am working on building out the facility. Luckily I come from a semiconductor factory background and I think this is very doable. But hey I'm the best paid dispensary greeter in town, lol.


----------



## Shucks (Jun 25, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> But there's also like 4-5hundred of these white wrapped farms all over the place here in east Lancaster EVERYWHERE. Apparently illegal. But Im yet to see the quality of flower product from any


Good or bad?


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 26, 2021)

I'm in cal city so yeah. Now you know where I work. Lol.


cannabineer said:


> Come an hour north. Brand new grow ops as far as the eye can see. The concrete contractors are riding high.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 26, 2021)

Bad.


Shucks said:


> Good or bad?


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 26, 2021)

We have a huge one going up now I believe owners are with local restaurant green tea. Excited to see it finish. Watching since ground break


----------



## ComfortCreator (Jun 26, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> We have a huge one going up now I believe owners are with local restaurant green tea. Excited to see it finish. Watching since ground break


Thank you for the local insight! I am not in Cali but respect it as (imo) the best grows hands down in the world. 

Your list is helpful because the rest of the country follows your trends. Thx again.


----------



## ComfortCreator (Jun 26, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Right now the hot grabs are from stiitzy, caliva, almora, green dragon, and kings garden. Most of there strains reaching 30% and off the chart terpene profiles. Strain specific. Some of my favs
> Mimosa
> Blue burst
> Motormouth
> ...


One more Q if you are open to it.

We hear how Oregon and especially Washington have supply gluts where people pay 50 or 100 per oz for excellent quality. 

Is it still true that in Cali for these top strains from a top farm, consumers are still paying 400 an oz??? Amazing if true. And if it is true is it because Cali peeps want the best?


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jun 26, 2021)

Shucks said:


> Hi, I am interviewing for a lead grower position at a dispensary in Arizona. I am told it is a small a small on-site grow facility at the dispensary. Any advice on how a home grow piker like myself can make an impression it would be greatly appreciated.


Lie...like a dog...then fake it til you make it...growing weed really isn't that hard


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 26, 2021)

ComfortCreator said:


> One more Q if you are open to it.
> 
> We hear how Oregon and especially Washington have supply gluts where people pay 50 or 100 per oz for excellent quality.
> 
> Is it still true that in Cali for these top strains from a top farm, consumers are still paying 400 an oz??? Amazing if true. And if it is true is it because Cali peeps want the best?


Most of my shops are retail 3rd party. 
Meaning it's already the 3rd buyer of the product consumer for recreational use being the 4th. Top shelf oz is 40 an eighth plus tax all the way up till you hit the oz mark. Some farms offer mid shelf at oz discount bags. Like 140 an oz plus tax. So prices ain't changed much. Just more hands in the bag. And imo quality is shot to shit. Because everybody ready these stupid fucking number that can simply just be put in there. I know. Because iv watched them guess when they fucked up at the printer and laugh by placing a high percentage number


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jun 26, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Most of my shops are retail 3rd party.
> Meaning it's already the 3rd buyer of the product consumer for recreational use being the 4th. Top shelf oz is 40 an eighth plus tax all the way up till you hit the oz mark. Some farms offer mid shelf at oz discount bags. Like 140 an oz plus tax. So prices ain't changed much. Just more hands in the bag. And imo quality is shot to shit. Because everybody ready these stupid fucking number that can simply just be put in there. I know. Because iv watched them guess when they fucked up at the printer and laugh by placing a high percentage number


I've always wondered...do yall shake those buds for keif before it hits the shelf...seeing how it's passed thru so many hands...surely someone did


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 26, 2021)

Yep. That's the first set of hands. Trimmers


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 26, 2021)

Buds tested after dried in first party hands still


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jun 26, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Yep. That's the first set of hands. Trimmers


You trim dry?


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 26, 2021)

Yup


----------



## ComfortCreator (Jun 26, 2021)

Dr of kush thank you again it is knowledge hard to come by!

I've had and respect how good Cali bud can be. I also totally understand your points about how many people touch it on the way to sale. 

It is unbelievable how led by the nose people are about %thc. Of course it needs to be 20% or so to really get people stoned but the fudged and fraudulent testing numbers are crazy. People believe what they hear and see instead of being able to try it and know. Branding and hype sells.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 26, 2021)

My favorite flowers are all under 30%. 

Like tucan Sam always said. Follow your nose. My nose has never failed me


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Jun 26, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> My favorite flowers are all under 30%.
> 
> Like tucan Sam always said. Follow your nose. My nose has never failed me


I just grabbed some Garfield?...in Chicago...I didn't even know such a strain existed or Mogwai Genetics...but the shit is fire


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Jul 15, 2021)

I managed a commercial grow for 9 months in So. Illinois made some good money I have a degree in plant science but the crap they expected me to do was just not right all they truly are doing is exploiting the consumers with the bullshit they produce. I’m a professional have been growing for 40 years strictly Organics I finally made the decision to exit the dump. Took my money got a lawyer and applied for my craft license. To each their own but I like to know what’s in my weed.


----------

